# Matt Harping



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I hear Krause is pursuing this guy:

Philly starting SF 6ft 6in

81 games 12 pts 7 rebs

what do you think of this guy? I hear he is a decent defender also... do we have room

Harpring Career Stats:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?statsId=3258

Blurb from www.Hoopsworld.com
SIXERS MAKE VISITS: 
The 76ers have also been talking with the agents for Larry Hughes, Devean George, and may have had a meeting with his agent while in LA. The 76ers did not issue a qualifying offer to Raja bell, making him an unrestricted free agent. The club also reached out to Rodney Rogers, but it appears his asking price is far more than the 76ers are willing to spend. 76ers restricted free agent Matt Harping may be heading to Chicago for a meeting. The Bulls labeled him as their top free agent, and may offer him a larger deal than Philly is prepared to match. 

(http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_417.shtml)

I also saw rumors of a possible sign and trade involving Travis Best and this Matt Harpring guy...


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Does anyone else wonder why the Bullls are seeking another SF when their top 2 players are SFs, in terms of money?


Signing another SF has to hurt at this point in time.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BCH *
> Does anyone else wonder why the Bullls are seeking another SF when their top 2 players are SFs, in terms of money?
> 
> 
> Signing another SF has to hurt at this point in time.


I did BCH. I brought it up at the other board. Also they are rumored to have invited Fostis to the summer league. 6-10 219lbs. Another SF. I do wonder what is going on. I don't look for E Rob to be moved because he has no value due to his injury. But still, it makes me wonder!!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Are the rumors about Fotsis true? I thought his rights belonged to Memphis?

If he is available Ihink we should definitely take a look at him. A 6-9 Sg/Sf who can shoot. Don't know alot more abuot him, but I remember last year during possible 2nd rd. pick discussions a lot of people had good things to say about him. Many believed he was a late first rounder. HE ended up going mid second to Memphis.

He's someone worth looking at during summer league. Anyone hear anything about Lenny Cooke?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I think they want to move E-Rob to SG because that is what they were planning before he got hurt.....


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

PG-Crawford, Jay Williams, Possibly Best and Guyton

SG-Hassell, Possibly Crawford, Mason

SF-Rose, EROB, Hassell can play SF, and now Harpring



I think instead of pursuing Harpring we should go for a back up center like Clark, it makes me nevrous thinking if eddy curry gets in some foul trouble early, which is very possible, we will have to rely on BAGARIC!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HAWK23 *
> PG-Crawford, Jay Williams, Possibly Best and Guyton
> 
> SG-Hassell, Possibly Crawford, Mason
> ...


Chandler can play center if need be. At least for a few minutes. JK will get a pf/c vet.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

I also like Clark, but as one of the better centers in the NBA he can start for at least half of the teams in the league and with Eddy Curry and Tyson Chandler, I doubt he would be interested in coming here.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BCH *
> Does anyone else wonder why the Bullls are seeking another SF when their top 2 players are SFs, in terms of money?
> 
> 
> Signing another SF has to hurt at this point in time.


I think the exact opposite because of Erob's injury and the ability of both Rose and Erob to play SG if needed. I really don't want to see Hassell (or Hoiberg) trying to guard Kenyon Martin or Keith Van Horn again. I don't want to spend a ton on another SF, but if we could get a vet C and a relatively big SF who can defend then I'd be happy.


----------



## jklm (Jun 22, 2002)

As a GM (I think Walsh, the Pacers GM) said, due to luxury tax and the was rookie contracts are constructed, trades (and drafts) will be the way to build a team. I guess JK wants to collect assets and trade some of the excess pieces for a high level player later when opportunities exist. The Rose trade was a prime example. 

Moreover, Cartwright is the new coach and JK needs to get players that fit his style of play. Apparently, Baxtor, JayWill and Harpring are Cartwright's kind of players...

JMO.


----------



## HJHJR (May 30, 2002)

At 6'7", 231 pounds, Harpring can play both the 3 and the 4. Truth is, when compared to Fizer, he's a better rebounder and a much better defender. He also has much better basketball instincts and won't be caught napping during defensive rotations. Simply put, he and Baxter make Fizer even more expendable.

Harpring also allows the Bulls to give Robinson's toe all the rest it needs, even if it means placing him on IR for the entire 02/03 season. I suspect Robinson's durability due to the toe injury has become a real concern to the Bulls.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

Thanks HJ, don't be a stranger.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HJHJR *
> At 6'7", 231 pounds, Harpring can play both the 3 and the 4. Truth is, when compared to Fizer, he's a better rebounder and a much better defender. He also has much better basketball instincts and won't be caught napping during defensive rotations. Simply put, he and Baxter make Fizer even more expendable.
> 
> Harpring also allows the Bulls to give Robinson's toe all the rest it needs, even if it means placing him on IR for the entire 02/03 season. I suspect Robinson's durability due to the toe injury has become a real concern to the Bulls.


Rebounding is the one thing that really caught my eye about him. He averages over 7 a game. Remember he is a sf! Yes i agree he could play some 4 in limited minutes. And yes i agree, baxter and harpring make fizer expendable. I wonder if JK will move him now or wait until trade deadline? That is should we get Harpring. I like his hustle and his over all game. He takes care of the ball. Only about 1 1/2 t/o a game. Shoots 46% and 30% in threes. Yes i agree about the fact that getting him will help E Rob and his toe should that become an issue again this year.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HJHJR *
> At 6'7", 231 pounds, Harpring can play both the 3 and the 4.


Harpring is a great player and would be a great addition to the Bulls who look to finally get out of the basement, but I don't think he can play the 4. He is not a power-forward. But then again, it is the East.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*EROB*

Everytime I hear this guys name I cringe. I do not want to expound on the toe issue, however, isn't there ANY type "release" the Bulls can get by letting this guy go somehow? It is "painfully" obvious this guy is NOT one that can be counted on because of his "birth defect." What a load of crap. Sure, he looks like he could fly and has moves that would make your head spin, but, the truth of the whole matter is, IF he cannot play, WHAT GOOD IS HE TO THIS TEAM??? I say, trade him and TAKE whatever you can get for him and just eat your losses. He is taking up a roster spot. A roster spot we could very well use for a player such as Harpring or scott williams or another vet. How many years are we gonna have to put up with "we can afford to rest him for as long as it takes???" What are our options concerning this guy, ........ANYONE? Oh, and about Fizer...IF he will be content to be our second string PF...man, this guy can only get better...i say we just need to get a replacement for EROB, that being harpring, sign Scott williams and we will be okay until we can get EROB off the books...

PG - Jay Williams/Crawford/Rose/guyton
SG - Jamal Crawford/JWilliams/Harpring
SF - Jalen Rose/MHarpring/Hoiberg
PF - Tyson Chandler/MFizer/SWilliams
C - Eddie Curry/Bagaric/SWilliams

I/R -EROB(where else??) IF we sign mason and baxter, thats 14 players total

I do not know much about these other two guys mason and baxter...


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

FJ are you out there?

The qualifying offer has been made.
Do you think the Bull will outbid the Sixer for him?

Sign and trade is a 3 way deal. Both teams AND the player must agree.

A recent article claimed the interest was mutual stating the Harpring wanted stability. When I said no to your idea a few months ago on Real GM, I asked why would Philly let their starting 3 go without compensation and why would a starting 3 on a playoff team leave to play backup on the Bull? Maybe Harpring sees the impending implosion that I do for the Sixer and that combined with his desire for stability and the trade of ERob would make the Bull more attractive? He played 31 minutes last year and even with your more liberal use of players at different positions it seems like minutes would be a problem unless ERob was gone. Thoughts?

Rose/Harpring at the 3 is a nice complimentary pairing.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: EROB*



> Originally posted by *BamaBull *
> Everytime I hear this guys name I cringe. I do not want to expound on the toe issue, however, isn't there ANY type "release" the Bulls can get by letting this guy go somehow? It is "painfully" obvious this guy is NOT one that can be counted on because of his "birth defect." What a load of crap. Sure, he looks like he could fly and has moves that would make your head spin, but, the truth of the whole matter is, IF he cannot play, WHAT GOOD IS HE TO THIS TEAM??? I say, trade him and TAKE whatever you can get for him and just eat your losses. He is taking up a roster spot. A roster spot we could very well use for a player such as Harpring or scott williams or another vet. How many years are we gonna have to put up with "we can afford to rest him for as long as it takes???" What are our options concerning this guy, ........ANYONE? Oh, and about Fizer...IF he will be content to be our second string PF...man, this guy can only get better...i say we just need to get a replacement for EROB, that being harpring, sign Scott williams and we will be okay until we can get EROB off the books...
> 
> PG - Jay Williams/Crawford/Rose/guyton
> ...


Your opinion is noted and i have found you are not the only one who feels that way. My oinion is it is down right impossible to trade E rob now simply because of his toe. No one will want to trade for him with his salary the way it is. That being said i may be among the minority but i feel we need to give him a chance. For some reason his toe was inflamed last year. Ane he was able to play before last year. When he was at charlotte its true he averaged just 17 minutes a game his last season there but thats misleading. When mashburn was hurt from trade deadline on until the end of the year, E Rob averaged about 25 minutes a game. He did just fine. I say lets give him a chance before we call for his head. Just my humble opinion:uhoh:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Well Spoken TrueBlue! I couldn't agree with you more. When E-Rob is healthy that 5 year 31.2mil contract is a bargain! The guy can really play! It seems that a lot of folks just get impatient when a player is injured and unavailble. I can't count the number of fans hoping for an E-Rob or Crawford trade. I can't count the number of times I have heard the suggestion that we "unload" E-Robs contract. Krause is not an idiot, he signed E-Rob to a long term deal (and gushes about him every chance he gets) because he realises that E-Rob is a player. Now lets just wait and see if he gets healthy this year, if not, the Bulls may have to apply for an injury exception or something. In any case, I have a feeling that next season people will be asking "now why did we want to trade these guys again?"


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*EROB was brought to be a starter*



> Originally posted by *ace20004u *
> Well Spoken TrueBlue! I couldn't agree with you more. When E-Rob is healthy that 5 year 31.2mil contract is a bargain! The guy can really play! It seems that a lot of folks just get impatient when a player is injured and unavailble. I can't count the number of fans hoping for an E-Rob or Crawford trade. I can't count the number of times I have heard the suggestion that we "unload" E-Robs contract. Krause is not an idiot, he signed E-Rob to a long term deal (and gushes about him every chance he gets) because he realises that E-Rob is a player. Now lets just wait and see if he gets healthy this year, if not, the Bulls may have to apply for an injury exception or something. In any case, I have a feeling that next season people will be asking "now why did we want to trade these guys again?"


that being said, he NEVER played starter minutes for the hornets. It will always be MY opinion the hornets knew about his toe problem; I know that will never be known, but WE do have a right to our opinion. As far as next year everyone asking "now why did we want to trade this guy?"....I hope you are right but I fear you are DEAD WRONG. mark it down, EROB will have the same problems THIS year IF he is asked to log over 15 minutes a game. It seemed the times he WAS in the lineup, that it took him awhile to get warmed up while on the floor before he could do any good...I hope he DOES get a clean bill of health this year, God knows enough of us Bulls fans are tired of hearing about the "just needs to rest the toe" dialog.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

How would the Hornets have known of ERob's toe problem when he didn't even know he had it himself? You think the Hornets sercretly x-rayed his toe and declined to mention to him he had a birth defect?

They didn;t sign him because he was asaking for way too much, and they easily match his production with Lee Nailon.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

The reason E-Rob didn't get starters minutes at Charlotte was because Mashburn was ahead of him in the rotation! Now when Mashburn had some injury problems E-Rob was given some heavier minutes and produced. E-Rob DID play over 30mpg in the preseason and had great averages of something like: 17ppg, 5rpg, 3apg or something very similar. 

I don't think Charlotte knew about E-Robs toe injury, they didn't resign him because they are cheap! Charlotte has lost like 40 something free agents in a row because of their cheap ways! E-Rob was just another one.

It IS true that E-Rob might have ongoing problems with his toe. Apparently a sesamoid fracture is a pretty big deal. Still, I am hopeful that he will get over it and IF he is able to play he should play well and silence a lot of his critics IMO.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

I've been looking at different boards and the Harpring trades don't seem to make sense to me. Since I can't find intelligent life on those other boards I thought I would post here.

1. Best for Harpring:

a. Didn't Philly just trade away a 5'11"(Speedy Claxton) PG to S.A.? Why would they want another more expensive one?

b. Trades that send Harpring out and don't send another 3 in don't make sense to me.
McKie is the only vet player capable of playing the 3 under contract as far as I can tell and he's really a guard at 6'5".
Does a playoff team really want to have Damone Brown(3.9 mpg last season) or rookie John Salmons or rookie Randy Holcomb as their starting 3? Harpring played 31 mpg last year. Why would he come here when Rose and ERob make more than him and would get the minutes at the 3? Since "Jay" is here it seems likely that JC will be getting minutes at the 2 and therefore the use of Rose or ERob(for those who are so inclined) at the 2 has been reduced.

c. PG Eric Snow(6'3") played 36.5 mpg at last year. Where's the time for Best? Best(5'11") and AI(6'0") in the game together?

d. The best idea I've seen is that of The Professor(on Real GM) of Best for Harpring and Blount(1.6 mil last year). I don't agree about Best being of interest to Philly but I do like the "one stop shopping" approach for the Bull. ERob for Harpring/Blount makes more sense to me in terms of positions but I can't make it work under the cap given the BYC issues and I doubt Philly would want to take the risk of ERob.

2. On a more general note: Has anyone considered the effect of BYC on moving Harpring? He made $1,908,401 last year(according to the Patricia site). Doesn't 1.2 x $1,908,401 = $2,290,081?
If he gets more than that doesn't he become BYC? The qualifying offer $2,667,945 has been made(no I don't have a source but I read it). The Bull are using exceptions so they can't outbid Philly can they? Since the cap came down the Bull aren't under the cap(if they renounced players) by MORE than the mid-level exception anymore are they?

A 3 way seems like the only way to do this.

BYC 3 way

Only the Wizard or the Clipper have cap space to facilitate a 3 way. I don't know who has trade exceptions. 

I'm too dumb to figure out 3 ways that make sense so maybe some of the brighter bulbs here could or at least point out the flaws in my understanding of this situation.  

P.S.: On another thread I said that "Jay" said he's a "guard" and not a point or a 2. I was wrong. He said he's a basketball player. That thread is closed so I made the apology/correction here. Sorry.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Wizards have no cap space. They were using exceptions to sign Hughes. You either have cap space or exceptions. Not both. Even if they had cap space it would have been spent on Hughes. Clippers are your only hope.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Thank you. I was using this:
Wizard Salaries


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I think that the reason the Bulls want Harpring is two fold.

1st, the Bulls will not be playing the same positions they played last year. Rose will slide over to the sg, leaving the sf spot wide open. Either E-Rob or Harpring will be the starting sf. Hopefully they will push each other, E-Rob has more overall skills, but Harpring is more reliable. Of course this messes with the other slots a bit too. I think Hassell will not see much time backing Rose up at the 2, unless of course there are injury concerns. I see Crawford & JWill pretty much splitting time at the 1. 

2nd, Harpring is a good player! Besides pushing E-Rob, Harpring will also be a guy who can start for the Bulls if E-Robs injury doesn't get better this year.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

A couple things:

1. As an abstract idea, I like bringing in a defensive SF, especially Harpring. He's got the bulk that ERob and Rose don't have, and he does everything fairly well. We can easily give Rose minutes at SG or depending on matchups at PG. 

2. The problem is, if we give Rose more minutes at SG or PG, it puts Crawford, Hassell, or ERob on the bench. One of those guys would probably have to slip out of the normal rotation. Looking at the candidates for falling out of the rotation, I can't say I'd prefer to have Harpring on the court over Crawford or Hassell (at least until I've seen more of Crawford playing). ERob is another story, but at the moment he seems untradeable, and we will HAVE to play him to get his value up. Hence, I don't see how we have much PT to offer Harpring, provided Crawford shows he can play SG.

By the mid point of the season, I expect our ideal rotation to be something like:


PG - JWill 32 / Crawford 18
SG - Crawford 14 / Hassell 24 / ERob/Mason/Hoiberg 10
SF - Rose 36 / ERob 12
PF - Chandler 22 / Fizer 26
C - Curry 30 / Chandler 10 / Bagaric/Willis/Blount 8


Whose minutes to we take away to give to Harpring? I would expect we need to give him 25-30 mpg to get him to come here.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

One thing we could see is Harpring playing some minutes at PF. That would take minutes away from Fizer, and when he plays SF, it would most likely take minutes away fron Hassell.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I am almost certain ERob was promised time to come to the Bulls as well. I expect him to see more than 12 minutes a game.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BCH *
> I am almost certain ERob was promised time to come to the Bulls as well. I expect him to see more than 12 minutes a game.


BCH, you're right. If E-Rob is healthy, I expect him to see up near 30 minutes per game. If we sign Harpring, Trenton Hassell will most likely be the odd man out, with Fizer losing some minutes as well.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

ERob's career MPG: 99/00: 16.6, 00/01: 17.9, 01/02: 22.5

JC: 00/01: 17.2, 01/02: 20.9

Hassell: 28.7

Hoiberg: 01/02: 17.8

Rose: 01/02: 38

Harpring: 01/02: 31.4

I think JC's minutes are going to increase significantly and Hoiberg's should drop. I don't see big changes for the rest. I think I read that Harpring wants stability(3 teams in 4 years) and therefore I can see him accepting somewhat fewer minutes to get this and avoid the situation in Philly. The question is how many MPG would he trade for that stability.

Even with juggling positions and Harpring taking a few fewer minutes, I can't see how it works unless the Bull and Harpring expect an injury to one of these players or a trade of one of them.


----------



## higginj44 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BCH *
> I am almost certain ERob was promised time to come to the Bulls as well. I expect him to see more than 12 minutes a game.


Hey BCH, 

I think most reasonable posters would agree that ERob will likely see more playing time, assuming that his health allows him to play. I also suspect that an increased role and more playing time were amongst his considerations in deciding to accept the offer from the Bulls (_not to mention that no other team offered anything close to the kind of money that the Bulls threw to him_) 
However, I am not so sure about this "promise" that you refer to.
I have seen you "go there" before, so I am wondering if you wouldn't mind explaining in a little more detail your thoughts on this "promise" that was made to ERob.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

The Hornets offered Robinson the same amount or more money to stay in Charlotte. I am sure no other team was in the mix. I could use the I remember reading it approach I find so annoying myself, but I will use Occam's Razor.

Taking that into account, why would ERob have chosen Chicago? They had nothing other than the PT.

Krause also made an implicit promise to him by paying him $6M a year, even if he didn't use the exact words, "Hey ERob, I am going to start you no matter what."

Krause has also backed him in the media time and again last season calling him their most athletic player. 

ERob will get major minutes.


----------



## SS_Solid_Snake (Jul 15, 2002)

> The Hornets offered Robinson the same amount or more money to stay in Charlotte.


Are you sure about that? I could swear that The Hornets didn't match Chicago's offer, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

The story I heard(over and over again) was that Charlotte COULDN'T match the offer because it was capped.

P.S.: The google search for Occam's Razor begins now.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Occam's Razor 

Sometimes this dullard has thoughts of locking BCH and FJ in a room.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Actually,

The fact that Charlotte couldn't match the offer is incorrect. They chose not to match the offer because they didn't want to release their rights to any of their other FAs. So in that sense, Charlotte did not offer him the cash. I was wrong about that.

You could be right, It could have been all about the money, but I do think Charlotte made a small effort to keep him and that if ERob had wanted to be a Hornet it could have been worked out.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Sicky Dimpkins *
> Occam's Razor
> 
> Sometimes this dullard has thoughts of locking BCH and FJ in a room.


That is actually a great web page for an explanation.


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

No, Charlotte COULDN'T match the Bulls offer. The most Charlotte could give Eddie was their mid-level exception, which was about $4.5 mil last summer. The Bulls gave ERob a first-year salary of about $5 mil, which Charlotte couldn't match because they didn't have the cap space or ERob's Bird Rights.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

ERob signing 

Last post.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

none of the old links of newspaper articles worked. So i went to an archive on another board and found HJH comments. He mentioned 4.5 mill. I believe thats all they could offer. 

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?topic=7552&forum=10&11


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Sicky Dimpkins *
> What happened to my post?
> 
> ERob signing
> ...


I dont know. It wasn't me


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *truebluefan *
> 
> 
> I dont know. It wasn't me


I think I'm getting paranoid. I got interrupted and maybe I had only previewed it when I logged off(I thought I had posted it but maybe not). Sorry.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Sicky Dimpkins *
> 
> I think I'm getting paranoid. I got interrupted and maybe I had only previewed it when I logged off(I thought I had posted it but maybe not). Sorry.


:laugh: try it again


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

http://detnews.com/2001/pistons/0107/23/sports-249615.htm

Ok. The Hornets were given the 15 days to match the offer and resign ERob. Could they have matched the $30M offered by the Bulls with the money on their books when the deal was made? No. Could they have renounced FAs and sign him? Possibly not. Could they make other trades with other teams to clear space to sign ERob? Absolutely.

So to answer the question of could the Hornets have matched the offer to ERob, the long and short of it is yes. Did they? no.

Sorry BullsNews, the Hornets COULD have matched the offer and didn't. Though I understand in the context of your message you might say they couldn't.

Also, the Hornets were going to spend their exception on him, so that would have amounted to about a total deal worth about $5M less, but ERob chose Chicago, maybe he did go for the cash.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

well, I'll be darn. Nice work.


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

You're right, BCH, in that Charlotte could have cleared out some cap room to keep ERob... what I meant (as you said) was that they couldn't match the Bulls offer without (as you said) making another move(s) to clear out cap room.

If I remember correctly, ERob's agent stated last summer that Charlotte never even made an offer, and Charlotte's front office said something to the effect that "ERob and his agent never gave us a chance to make them an offer".


----------



## higginj44 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BCH *
> http://detnews.com/2001/pistons/0107/23/sports-249615.htm
> 
> Ok. The Hornets were given the 15 days to match the offer and resign ERob. Could they have matched the $30M offered by the Bulls with the money on their books when the deal was made? No. Could they have renounced FAs and sign him? Possibly not. Could they make other trades with other teams to clear space to sign ERob? Absolutely.
> ...


Man, my damn DSL went down as soon as I read your response to my last post, so I am just getting caught up on all of the discussion in this thread.

Anyway, now that you have acknowledged that it is at least theoretically possible that money was the reason that Erob ended up in Chicago as opposed to staying in Charlotte, let’s talk about this playing time issue.

I agree that he probably saw what he perceived to be a clear opportunity to get some more playing time in Chicago. In fact, I would even go so far as to agree that playing time was probably part of the sales pitch by Chicago Bulls management. However, if you are going to say that there was an implicit agreement that he would receive more playing time based upon his contract, then I would suggest that there also was an implicit agreement that his on-court production would justify his contract. His toe problem, as well as his groin injury did not allow him to “live up” to his end of the deal. I’m not saying that his injuries were his fault, but they kept him from producing. Try running your “Big Contract = Automatic Playing Time” equation by Austin Croshere who averaged a whopping 17 mpg with Indiana last year right after they awarded him a 7 yr. $53 million contract. I’m certain that he would disagree.

Certainly Jerry Krause has a certain financial motivation to see Erob have every opportunity to succeed. And sure, no GM wants to have a reputation for making bad FA and trade decisions. I am not naive enough to believe that he won’t make sure that certain players get those “entitlement” minutes that Pink Floyd hated to dole out. However, this does not preclude Erob from earning the paycheck. If it becomes clear that he is not getting the job done, whether it is because his toe is hurting, or if he just turns out not to be as good as they thought / hoped he would be, then he won’t get the playing time.

The bottom line is that Erob has to get out on the floor and at some point in the reasonably near future, hopefully his on-court production will match up with his contract.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I think that Charlotte was waiting until the day they could sign FAs rather than the preceding time period. They slept on it, waitied too long, and decided he wasn't worth ripping their roster apart to keep him.

ERob was anxious to sign though. Krause could have had a take it or leave it offer that ERob was forced to decide quickly on but I don't think that is necessarily Krause's style as observed in previous years. ERob could have spoken to the Hornets and then made his mind up, that is unless Chicago gave him something he knew he could not get from the Hornets, outside of a little more cash. Playing time.

It is all speculation on my part. I don't remember reading it, just hearing other people's speculation. i do think that he will be extremely unhappy with 15 minutes a game in spot duty, and I think he will probably say something about it because in the past he has been fairly high on his abilities.

His injuries didn't give him a fair shot, and no one ever feels like they should lose their opportunity due to injury. Of course if he gets hurt again, then all bets are off.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*The signing*

Before erob signed the Bulls offer, the Hornets had not given erob a very good offer.

{Speculation begins) Krause striking when the iron was hot basically gave Erob a very nice offer but no time to go back to the Hornets to see what he could get now that he had leverage. {Speculation ends)

erob signs Bulls offer sheet with the critical first year salary just a little higher than the median exception amount. This is critical b/c Hornets could have matched up to the median exception despite being over the salary cap. Hornets could have still matched, but now would have to get $5M under the salary cap. To do this, they would have to trade their signed players to teams under the salary cap for future draft picks. As I recall, this was basically impossible.

Final note - After Erob signed the Bulls offer, Hornets said they would have given eRob a contract for about the same years and money as the Bulls if given the chance to make a final offer. The only difference would be that the first year's salary would be about 500k less. Of course, maybe this was just a PR statement so they would look better.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Playing Time guarantees*

Krause has been vilified by a lot better players than eRob with a lot longer history of production in Chicago. Also, at some point in time, Krause has spoken very highly of just about everyone on the entire roster. I don’t see how Krause can be blamed if he feels the need to go pickup another decent swingman given erob’s bum foot.

Bottom line – As much as anyone eRob will be given the opportunity but will need to EARN his minutes.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

Great thread and very accurate guys. Sicky, I checked out Occam's Razor and really liked it. Thanks much.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Songcycle *
> Great thread and very accurate guys. Sicky, I checked out Occam's Razor and really liked it. Thanks much.


BCH deserves the credit. 

I went to the drug store and asked for it and they looked at me very strangely and then said all they had was Shick and Gillette.
===========================
I don't understand why Philly would be interested in Buckner of Dallas(as has been rumored). He's not a replacement for Harpring.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

Sounds to me like Philly doesn't think they are going to keep Harpring and maybe using the idea as leverage to get Harpring to sign.
I use a Norelco myself and still wind up getting cuts.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

I thought so too but after looking at the profiles, it doesn't seem like they are good substitutes. Najera is similar to Harpring however. I think both are unrestricted free agents but I haven't kept up with all the signings.

Buckner 

Harpring 

Najera

2002 free agents 

P.S.: Confession: I lied about going to the drug store. I don't shave anymore.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

Actually I have a beard also, but I use the Norelco to mistrim it.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm not yet old enough to shave, but I thought I read that Philly was bringing in FA 3s for try-outs (Devean George comes to mind). Maybe Harpring has let them know he's unhappy with the team?

About Harpring, I remember an article last season detailing his daily work-out and was very impressed. Also like his rebounding numbers, but wonder if those could be greatly inflated due to the fact that he played with Iverson.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

Good point Wynn, besides for the team obviously heading in the wrong direction, the Iverson situation both on and off the court could be a major turn off for him. As in the case of Jerome James with the Sonics, it could be that this years FA class will settle for less money, but shorter contracts.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Harpring was ignored offensively, and that's not how you treat a player who works as hard as he does on the boards and on defense. If he had no "O" game (eg., Ruffin) I'm sure he would have accepted his role as a defensive stopper. But Matt is a well rounded player. He's not spectacular, but he's more than competent at both ends of the floor.

I don't blame Harpring for wanting to play somewhere where his all around skills will be valued. I do expect the Bulls to make a serious play for him later in the summer. But Krause will continue to wait while market conditions continue to drive down the price for _all_ free agents.


----------



## ABull (Jun 15, 2002)

Erob's agent later said that the Hornets never offered Erob a contract. They basically told him to go out and find a deal then we'll talk. Well Erob found a deal. Erob wanted to stay in Charlotte and made a huge deal about it, but they then tried to use it against him and wanted him on the cheap like $3-$4mill and didn't think he would get $5 from us (which meant they couldn't "really" match). It was just their idoitic attempt at lowballing him when teams had cap room. They though if they just waited long enough the cap room would dry up and they could swoop down and get him cheap. This year it would've worked but last year - it was just stupid. If I remember right Baron Davis his best friend at the time was begging him to stay and he told Davis to go talk to management because it wasn't his choice to leave. FA is all about immediacy. You get what you can as soon as you can. Robinson did.


----------

